# Microbeads



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pres. Obama is banning microbeads

I had no idea

I can't get the link to work, but it is worth looking up.

Go to Dallans post. He got it going. 

And why the heck am I blue.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/30/health/obama-bans-microbeads/index.html

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Pres. Obama is banning microbeads
> 
> I had no idea
> 
> I can't get the link to work, but it is worth looking up.


What are you doin'?

Put a patch over that new eyeball and try this again.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't agree with everything he does but this one I applaud!


----------

